# When Diazo emulsion remover doesn't work



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok so i am using undiluted emusion remover and scrubing and waiting and scrubing etc...

This is what the screen looks like, i have it soaking in remover right now.










I also have a problem with ink not coming out of the screen all the way, i know its dried in there but if anyone can offer some assistance i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

So i just washed out the first screen, i even took it to the carwash and the pressure washed there didnt make a dent, the wind chill is like 16 here and the water didnt heat up so....

HELP!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Couple of things. First, do not spray this stuff on there then let it sit and dry. If it dries, it will harden in the screen and will be incredibly difficult to get out. That being said, people have had success getting it out after it has hardened with certain chemicals (none of which I personally know or could recommend). All you need to do is spray it on, rub it in with a soft sponge brush on both sides and let it sit for a couple of minutes. Don't let it dry. 

Second, the ink can come out with a degreaser/dehazer. This is the second process of reclaiming your screens.

Now there is what is called an ink degradent. If you use this before you wash out your screen, apply it and use a separate brush. It will degrade your ink and make it safe to go down the drain. This will also help the degreasing/dehazing process because you won't have the excess ink in the mesh.

Good luck.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

JeridHill said:


> First, do not spray this stuff on there then let it sit and dry. If it dries, it will harden in the screen and will be incredibly difficult to get out. ........ Don't let it dry.
> 
> Second, the ink can come out with a degreaser/dehazer. This is the second process of reclaiming your screens.
> 
> Now there is what is called an ink degradent. If you use this before you wash out your screen, apply it and use a separate brush. It will degrade your ink and make it safe to go down the drain. This will also help the degreasing/dehazing process because you won't have the excess ink in the mesh.


A+ to Jerid Hill. The chemicals we use to break down emulsion, chemically breaks the bond in the emulsion that was created when you exposed the stencil and crosslinked the emulsion.

If you don't wash it out when it is in this 'broken' state and it hardens, it will harden in the chemically broken state and the stencil remover can't work again. It's RAZOR BLADE TIME.

*UNDEREXPOSURE*
This is the same reason UNDER cured emulsion is hard to reclaim. The stencil remover doesn't have as many crosslinked molecules to BREAK, and the chemical takes this opportunity to chemically crosslink the un-exposed molecules. It's only trying to help........

Strong washup chemicals can also fuse the *under cured* stencil in the mesh.

Clean up the ink at home. Take the clean stencil to the car wash and use a sponge to put the minimum amount of stencil remover on the stencil. Scrub after is soaks in and when it is well scrubbed and coming out of the mesh, BLAST it.

Remember that sodium metaperidate (the stencil removing chemical) can only do so much. Like taking 5 aspirin will not make your headache go away faster - it takes time to work. You just waste 3 aspirins. 

It takes very little concentration of stencil remover to get the crosslinks to break, like a key in a lock - you don't have to force it.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am using a tooth brush and just dipping it in the premade diazo bottle.
I believe that is exactly what happened, the drying of the remover, i waited a few minutes to long, .

I am going to take the screens back to the carwash and try to blast em out again when the temperature outside isnt freezing cold.


----------

